# [COMPIZ-FUSION] Problème au lancement (résolu)

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut à tous,

En fait je n'ai pas de bordures de fenetres, c'est un problème connu mais je n'arrive pas à le résoudre.

Voici un extrai de mon xorg.conf :

```

       option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

        option "AGPFastWrite" "true"

        option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

        option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" 

        Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "G80 [GeForce 8800]"

EndSection

```

Mon accéleration fonctionne correctement :

```

glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

```

De plus je n'arrive pas à "emerger" fusion-icon"

Peut être avez vous besoin de plus d'info?Last edited by KageBunshinNoGentoo on Mon Dec 17, 2007 4:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

T'utilises KDE ? Dans ce cas-ci, il faut t'activer le support des icones sur le bureau si tu ne l'as pas fait (et redémarrer ta session ensuite). Tu peux toujours les supprimer ensuite si les veux pas, mais l'option doit toujours rester activée  :Smile: 

Si c'est pas ça, bah donne nous déjà ce que dit compie en console, ça nous aidera mieux  :Smile: 

Et pour fusion-icon, il se trouve dans l'overlay xeffects, et seulement pour la version live de compiz-fusion.

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut Geekounet,

J'utilise Gnome et je ne sais malheureusement pas comment controler compiz.

J'ai essayé :

```

compiz --replace

```

Aucun message, juste la disparition des bordures de fenetre

```

compiz-start

NVIDA detected

Using GTK decorator

```

J'ai peut être suivi un mauvais tuto.

Pour fusion-icon, j'ai l'overlay layman + xeffects mais l'emerge ne fonctionne pas, quelle ligne dois je ajouter sur le make.conf svp?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects/       
> 
> ChangeLog          gnome-extra         media-libs      x11-base     x11-themes
> ...

 

----------

## bivittatus

Salut,

Pour ce qui est du make.conf, il faut que tu y ajoutes:

```
source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

Pour le lancement de compiz, je te conseille d'utiliser cette commande:

```
__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints --indirect-rendering ccp & 
```

Ensuite, il faut effectivement lancer emerald:

```
emerald --replace &
```

Le plus simple à mon goût étant simplement de te faire un petit script que tu lances au démarrage de gnome:

```
#!/bin/sh

__GL_YIELD="NOTHING" compiz --replace --sm-disable --loose-binding --ignore-desktop-hints --indirect-rendering ccp & 

sleep 2s

emerald --replace &
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Il faut aussi que le plugin "decoration" soit activer dans compizconfig ^_^ (mais je crois qu'il l'est par defaut maintenant)

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Bon je n'ai toujours pas réussi à résoudre mon problème.

Lorsque je lance compiz-manager j'ai le message qui dit qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver Xgl.

```

[b]Checking for Xgl: not present[/b]. 

/usr/bin/compiz-manager: line 241: xset: command not found

xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0193 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 

Checking for non power of two support: present. 

Checking for Composite extension: present. 

Comparing resolution (1680x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (8192): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: present. 

Checking for FBConfig: present. 

Checking for Xgl: not present. 

Starting emerald

/usr/bin/compiz (core) - Warn: [b]SmcOpenConnection failed[/b]: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

```

Il est pourtant installé

```

emerge -S xgl 

*  x11-base/xgl

      Latest version available: 0.0.1_pre20070105

      Latest version installed: 0.0.1_pre20070105

      Size of files: 8,376 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   XGL X server

      License:       X11

```

----------

## CryoGen

Plus besoin de Xgl depuis un bail avec une nvidia O_o

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Bon j'ai trouvé une partie de la solution :

J'avais oublié d'ajouter Load "dri" à la section modules du xorg.conf.

Maintenant j'ai les bordures de fenetres mais je ne peux toujours pas déplacer les fenetres ni les redimensionner.

Voici le message d'erreur :

```
/usr/bin/compiz (cube) - Warn: Failed to load slide: freedesktop

```

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

C'est bon pour déplacer les fenetres (il suffisait d'activer la fonctionnalité dans compiz config   :Embarassed:  )mais le cube ne fonctionne toujours pas

----------

## davidou2a

Essai les raccourcis claviers pour activer ton cube   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Yes, c'est résolu. J'etais trop habitué à Beryl.

Ma solution a été d'ajouter Load "dri" au xorg.conf.

Merci à tous!

----------

